# Creative Leftovers



## Zhizara (Sep 16, 2008)

I would like to suggest that a new category be shown, Creative Leftovers, where people can tell about their way to use of leftovers in a creative way.  Or, the could tell about the leftovers they have and get feedback on ideas of new meals to make them into.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 16, 2008)

Zhizara, scroll on down to the *General Cooking Forums* section. Under the General Cooking Questions forum we have a sub-forum called: *I only have "these" ingredients...help me be creative* - you can enter your list of leftovers and you'll get some ideas of what others would make from them.


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 16, 2008)

I plan my meals using leftovers. I boil extra potatoes on purpose for another day, make more rice.....


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion - it's really a Catch 22, so to speak.  Your dish would still fit in a forum already listed.  Searching then would become even more complicated.  The forum Michael mentioned might be of benefit, as mentioned, you list your ingredients on hand and people offer suggestions.  If, however, you have left-over roast beef you can simply ask in the beef forum for suggestions.


----------

